# Blacktop Mojo



## Skiff

I just wanted to share the next local show with the 2cool community. These guys have a great sound and you won't be disappointed with a live performance. We had the opportunity to have them play for us over the Memorial Day Weekend and everyone was impressed with the band.

A great group of guys from Palestine, TX and they have been working hard to make it to the big stage.

The second album is in process and you can pre-order it on the website and also pick up some items such as shirts, hats, etc.

Check them out online or go to the show in Baytown!

http://www.blacktopmojo.com

Dirty D's Tavern
2717 N Alexander Baytown, TX 77520

June 25th @ 8pm

-Randy


----------



## MarkU

They're dang good. Singer has an amazing voice!


----------



## Skiff

MarkU said:


> They're dang good. Singer has an amazing voice!


I agree! Here's an Aerosmith cover and the guys really nailed it.






I like the original stuff and the first album is on SoundCloud for streaming.


__
https://soundcloud.com/

-Randy


----------



## Bruce J

Jeez, what a great voice!


----------



## TIMBOv2

Bruce J said:


> Jeez, what a great voice!


No doubt about that


----------



## atcfisherman

Amazing!!!!!!!


----------

